# Push Button Start



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hey Anyone Know If The O5 Goat Has Push Button Start I Have A Pic Of The 05 Int. And It Has A Big Red Button Behind The Blinker Stalk But I've Never Scene Any Other Pic With It.


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

The factory listing still shows the same part numbers for the key and ingnition lock cylinder as the 04'. The big red button is for "TURBO BOOST"!


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

ahahahahaahahaha


----------



## catchmeifucan (Sep 12, 2004)

I thought the red button was the ejection seat.


----------



## Snafu (Aug 27, 2004)

The big red button was from a test mule...they put these on as a secondary safety measure...it's usually an engine kill or fuel shut-off button. This does not go into production.


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

the Dodge Ram SRT 10 Has a Push Button Start How does that work tho do u out a key in sumwhare and then hit the button??????????????


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

At least with the Vette, there is no key. I believe that the keyless remote (owner) has to be nearby, and/or car has to be unlocked with the remote for the pushbutton to operate.


----------



## tolnep (Nov 4, 2004)

rock421 said:


> At least with the Vette, there is no key. I believe that the keyless remote (owner) has to be nearby, and/or car has to be unlocked with the remote for the pushbutton to operate.


And a lot of vette owners don't like it for a number of reasons and want a key switch added as an option. Go to the vette forums and see.

Be careful what you wish for..


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

I sat in a 2005 GTO yesterday. No push button starter.


----------



## Clevite 77 (Dec 21, 2004)

BLACKTHUNDERGTO said:


> the Dodge Ram SRT 10 Has a Push Button Start How does that work tho do u out a key in sumwhare and then hit the button??????????????


I believe with the SRT-10, you insert the key like normal, turn, then press the start button.


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

were did you see an 05


----------



## Freelancer (Oct 16, 2004)

'05? sat in? where?

Details damnit :shutme


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

BLACKTHUNDERGTO said:


> the Dodge Ram SRT 10 Has a Push Button Start How does that work tho do u out a key in sumwhare and then hit the button??????????????


No Actually you can start the truck either way. The key is and the truck are bluetooth, if you get in and have the key in your pocket you can start the truck, or you can go 19th century and put the key in the ignition. either way, it's cool cuz it's a 500 hp pickup


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

I thought the red button was to engage the stealth feature..........


----------



## MuscleFreak (Dec 28, 2004)

BLACKTHUNDERGTO said:


> the Dodge Ram SRT 10 Has a Push Button Start How does that work tho do u out a key in sumwhare and then hit the button??????????????


 It's just like in the Viper, insert the key...turn, then hit the Start button. Cool.

-Doug


----------

